# farm pro 2420 hyd



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Help Farm pro 2420 had koyker 160 loader lines were taken off valve got them on correctly thanks to good advice but the boom would not raise unless turned wheel to the left all the way also had hydraulic fluid going to engine ! Was told the gasket on pump was probably bad took pump off put a new gasket on put pump back on now nothing works no steering or anything ! Tried checking lines took the what I assume is feed line off pump out in bucket it blows out the other line is the return line goes to the top of reservoir where screen is please help


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Farm pro 2420 does the pressure feed line to thru the diverter valve ?


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

I am out of my league here ! Also the three point didn't lift either ! That wasn't such a big deal right now it's up not in the way also the pro was turning all the time I got it stopped but it won't reengage now I am at a loss


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

I have been reading all the post on here ! Really need help


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Has any one seen my post ? I really am at wits end ! Ready to them in the towel :!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, sounds like you are having a tough go.
Do you have your manuals for your tractor and your loader? Sounds like you may have something hooked up incorrectly. Go to the Koyker site and find your manual. there is a section for the hook up. Need to make sure that is correct to start with.
http://www.koykermfg.com/index.php/products/loaders/manuals/


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Heeeellllppppp I have farmpro 2420 ! With koyker 160 loader ! Long story short here bought it two weeks ago from a friend ! They had used it before you baught it they had a leak in the valve took it off put new oring in the line ! Got the lines on wrong ok it was out of hydraulic fluid bought what is recommended for farmpro ! But in order to load it had to turn wheel all the way to left in order to get bucket up ! Git it home ! And now can't get three point to raise or wheels to turn much less bucket up ,was able to get bucket up and proper up now can't get anything to to work ! Took the pump off ! I believe the seal is bad ☹ but today I took it apart and cleaned it up put it back on ! Got wheels to turn once not much now nothing ! Please help


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello again Preacher phill. Not a whole lot I can help you with, but you really need to do some research and find some manuals. Owners manual at the least. Did you download the Koyker manual that I gave you the link to? The last page gives you the plumbing for the Loader and valve.


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Hello again Preacher phill. Not a whole lot I can help you with, but you really need to do some research and find some manuals. Owners manual at the least. Did you download the Koyker manual that I gave you the link to? The last page gives you the plumbing for the Loader and valve.


Yes I have the koyker manual thankyou ! All of that part is correct !! Can't get a manual for tractor with out paying for it ! Don't have that to spend right now ! I did get the wheel to turn once yesterday ! Only once then nothing again ! I took a line loose ! Course I have taken several lives loose in working on this ! The line I took loose was the pressure live off the pump ! It barely trickled any fluid then it seemed to bust loose abd blower fluid every where ! Then went back to nothing again ! Took a pressure live off the loader arm and nothing came out !! Going back to work on it again ! About ready to put a rag in the tank and light it ! I really need this tractor and bucket !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Jack your front wheels off the ground, fire up the tractor( in neutral, brake on) and with the fluid up to the correct level, work the steering back and forth to see if you can't get the air out of the system. Then let us know how it's going.


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Just jacked it up ! It will turn easily with it jacked up ! But nothing else worked ! Can't get any fluid to boom took a line loose the one that raises it up no fluid !! Had the pressure line loose from pump yesterday didn't get maybe a dribble ! Then it acted like it busted loose and sprayed everything me included ! Had so much fluid on me the tractor ground ! But then nothing again filled the reservoir again but nothing ! Getting very discouraging


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wasn't really interested if the wheels turned easily, was trying to see if you could take the wheel lock to lock many times to see if there was any air in the system that could be purged out of the system.


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Checked the lines on steering yesterday ! They had some pressure but not consistent ! Would the diverter valve be a issue ??or the pump itself ?? Also would there be a way to purge the entire system !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The hydraulics, from what I understand, is an open loop system No pressure until you use something. 
Is there a valve / knob under the seat? Try turning it to see if this adjusts the hydraulics to a point where they begin to work.
Have you read through this...
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/farm-pro-2420-hydraulics.10125/


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Well still no hydraulics working ! Best I can tell all airr is purged ! Acted like the bucket was wanting to try but nothing !!


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Farmpro 2420 ! Got the three point working ! PTO abd three point ! Working good ! Still nothing in boom and bucket ! We took the bucket and took the libe loose and raised it to full back by hand with line loose ! It pushed out maybe 1/2 pint fluid ! Then turned it loose rolled back down ! Now the line on the valve ! Blew fluid when I moved the handle to dump and also blew fluid when I moved it to roll bucket ! I have the boom proped up ! To raised level ! Would it help to drop it to the ground ? I am stumped need help !! I need this tractor !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you don't need the loader right now, take it off and get going at whatever you need doing.
I am not familiar with your loader, does it have a resivoir in the uprights to feed the hydraulics? 
Like I said, if you don't need the loader, remove it. At least you'll be able to use the tractor.


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Baught it for the loader bucket ! Need it bad ! I will put seat back on tomorrow ! After church ! And drive it up and down the road turning wheel and working 3 point might help might not ! But only four bolts to put seat on ! Worth a try !


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Farmpro2420 having hydraulic issues ! Please let ease look at my y post thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have any manuals? Does the previous owner have any idea about the operation of this tractor? When you say "WE" were working on it, do you mean the previous owner? 

From what I have gathered, this tractor is the same as the Jinma tractor of the same model. Search for the / a manual and download it. It will help alot.

Sounds like a pump is on the way out, or the oil pickup is plugged, or the oil level is low.
Have you read the thread that I linked you to, in regards to the hydraulic problems. When was the last time the hydraulic oil was changed, along with the required filters? Are you using a UTF like they sell at Walmart or TSC? If so, I don't believe that is the correct oil for your tractor. You may have two reservoirs on that tractor. One for 80W90 or 80W140 for summer, and AW32 hydraulic in the hydraulic reservoir. You need to know if this is the case.

You seem to answer questions with a florish of broken sentences and an over abundance of exclamation marks that make following you posts somewhat difficult to understand. 

Did you block up the front of your tractor, with the park brake applied, start the tractor and operate the steering wheel, lock to lock, many times to see if there was any improvement? I believe there was an improvement, as you have stated that the 3 pt is working. Is the steering? Get a bucket and loosen the return hose at the joy stick as shown in the Koyker manual and with the tractor running at operating RPM, work the stick. See if it spurts and sputters like it was purging air.


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Question if hydraulic fluid is getting the in engine would that be the front seal in hydraulic pump? It looks to me the only way ! I took the pump apart so many times I believe I could do it with my eyes closed ! Do have 3 point working and steering ! It seems like the three point is slow to raise unless I rev motor up ! Also the diverter pump has to separate bolts with springs does any one know about adjustments on these ?


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh as a after thought here ! LoL when I was manager for TSC my dm would have my assistant proof read my emails before I sent them out ! I tend to type like I talk ! Sorry for all the half sentences but I am just very discouraged about this tractor


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Have you contacted these people? I'm sure someone there can help you.

https://www.affordabletractorsalesco.com/


----------



## Preacher phill (Mar 8, 2020)

Haven't had any luck so far does any one know about a belt driven hydraulic pump


----------

